# Placido Domingo is new IFPI chairman



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

As chairman, Domingo will play a leading role promoting IFPI's (International Federation of the Phonographic Industry) priorities internationally. These include improving copyright legislation, promoting the work of music rights owners, helping develop a thriving digital music sector and supporting the industry's public education efforts around digital music.

source: http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=conewsstory&tkr=C:US&sid=aUwW4BfZOI5A

Anyone else surprised about the fact that classical musician takes this position? Real deal or publicity stunt to give more credibility to the whole idea? And what do you think about the whole effort to stop online piracy? Any chances to succeed or it's just the question of type of the compromise to come about? Mentioning "thriving digital music sector" seems to me like willingness to compromise on certain issues...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Can't answer your questions, but thanks for posting the article, I now know a lot more about Mr Domingo. Maybe he's moving towards retirement from musical life & is taking up this as a kind of post-retirement "part-time" job? That would be understandable, the man is about seventy now...


----------

